# American Pigeon Club



## george simon

Recently I was asked about a band that had a triangle on it this was a band that belonged to the American Pigeon Club which was formed in 1902.I would like any information on this club are they still in existence today.We need to know as 911 has picked up some birds with their bands and are not able to trace them back to the owner. We do know that they were still around in the late 1990's. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for posting this, George! We really would like to know how to trace the "triangle" bands.

George .. have a go at PP bands in South Florida .. they are mostly white Kings .. we have had bunches of these on 911 and have never had any luck in tracing the bands. There's nothing but PP, a year, and a bird #.

Terry


----------



## psychopigeon

*PP bands*



TAWhatley said:


> George .. have a go at PP bands in South Florida .. they are mostly white Kings .. we have had bunches of these on 911 and have never had any luck in tracing the bands. There's nothing but PP, a year, and a bird #.
> 
> Terry


Terry, 

This is just a pure guess about the PP bands, but the first thing that came to my mind was Palmetto Pigeon Plant. Just what I thought when I read white King and PP. The Plant is in South Carolina, and they do sell birds for different purposes, so this is just my go at it. 

* most people won't want to look at this site, it is a squab farm*  http://www.palmettopigeonplant.com/index.html

Hope you find out where the birds are from,
Jed


----------



## TAWhatley

psychopigeon said:


> Terry,
> 
> This is just a pure guess about the PP bands, but the first thing that came to my mind was Palmetto Pigeon Plant. Just what I thought when I read white King and PP. The Plant is in South Carolina, and they do sell birds for different purposes, so this is just my go at it.
> 
> * most people won't want to look at this site, it is a squab farm*  http://www.palmettopigeonplant.com/index.html
> 
> Hope you find out where the birds are from,
> Jed


Thank you, Jed! I'll bet you are right about this being the place. Little bird, another member here, also e-mailed me the same exact thought/idea.

Just curious though why a squab farm would bother to band the birds ???

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Just to make a bit more sense of this .. I received a red bar racing pigeon wearing a band of /_\ (that's a triangle, folks  ) and 96 HD 422. I immediately kind of did a double take as we have had a few of these "triangle" bands on 911 Pigeon Alert and didn't have the first clue about tracing them. I had never actually seen one of these bands before. George tells me they are available at Magnolia Bird Farm in Riverside as "used" bands.

Thanks again, George, Jed, and Nona! Hopefully I will have some time this weekend to look into the APC as well as the PP bands more thoroughly now that I have a trail of cracker crumbs to follow!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

little bird said:


> I read on their home page that they have maintained a closed colony of white carneau pigeons for 70 generations and they state that with meticulous records they can trace pedigrees for ten generations. If George will establish that the white carneau is a king pigeon then it would make sense that the rescues in So. Fla wear bands........how else would you keep records on thousands of squabs born each year?? Also those used in research would absolutely need to be 100% identifiable (Is that a real word)? Unfortunately, those birds rescued in So.Fla. from the feral flocks are probably the LUCKY ones.


Good thinking, Nona. I'm way too tired to keep going here tonight but will pick up on this tomorrow. Hopefully our other band gurus and historians will be along later tonight or in the AM. I am very grateful to those of you who take the time to read the posts, do the research, and share the results on things like this. 

Terry

PS: Yes, identifiable is a real word  http://www.thefreedictionary.com/identifiable


----------



## george simon

*CARNEAUX or KING*

First I totaly agree with Jeff and Nona that the PP bands are the PALMETTO PIGEON FARM (PPF). They the PPF more then likely have been getting those bands speical made for over 60 years. They also have been raising CARNEAUX ,KINGS and other breeds.The Carneaux and the King the squabing types are almost look alikes so I would say that some of the white Kings in Florida could infact be Carneaux. I know that many here frown on the squab farming. This farm was started by a man Wendell M.Levi that gave back to the PIGEON FANCY much, He wrote two very very good books ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS, and THE PIGEON which I believe should be a must for anyone that is serious about pigeons.There were many genetic facts found and studied at the PALMETTO PIGEON PLANT that many of the breeders of today use in the breeding of this wonderful bird called THE PIGEON. . GEORGE


----------



## warriec

Some may get offended by using the name WENDEL M LEVI, but i just like to say that he did a lot for the pigeons today.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Okay-dokey, now that I know we have super band gurus  How about "JO" . this is one from NYC that came up about 6 weeks ago. We couldn't trace that one either.

And does anyone have current contacts for the empire short face group? Their website and email domain have been co-opted? or they no longer keep it up.


----------



## george simon

flitsnowzoom said:


> Okay-dokey, now that I know we have super band gurus  How about "JO" . this is one from NYC that came up about 6 weeks ago. We couldn't trace that one either


 The differcult we do right away............Miracles take a little longer. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

*Snort!!!!!*

George and Nona .. you two are just the best .. love your sense of humor and love even more all the help the two of you give here .. 

Terry

PS: Ummmm .. so when do ya think you'll know about those JO bands  Just kidding!


----------



## feralpigeon

I googled JO Bands+Pigeons and got this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-a6WADVzA

Probably not the right answer, but a fun short of a Band-Tailed bathing...

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

feralpigeon said:


> I googled JO Bands+Pigeons and got this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-a6WADVzA
> 
> Probably not the right answer, but a fun short of a Band-Tailed bathing...
> 
> fp


Wasn't that a Wood Pigeon ?? I'll have to look again.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

TAWhatley said:


> Wasn't that a Wood Pigeon ?? I'll have to look again.
> 
> Terry


My bad, yes, you are correct, Terry...hope you enjoyed it in spite of
the bad ID  

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

No matter .. it was a great video of a happy and spoiled pijjie!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Great little video  , That's one happy pidgie.


----------



## george simon

TAWhatley said:


> George and Nona .. you two are just the best .. love your sense of humor and love even more all the help the two of you give here ..
> 
> Terry
> 
> PS: Ummmm .. so when do ya think you'll know about those JO bands  Just kidding!


 Hi TERRY,We may have a miracle in the making JO bands
I have come across a company that makes bands right here in California.Red Bird Products INC.PO BOX376,Mt.Aukum,Ca. 95656-0376. There phone is530-620-7440 www.redbirdproducts.com They make bands for small birds for Cockatiels, Canarys, and will make bands to order they put ones initals like (JO) year and a seires of numbers from 000 to 999 . GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

You've been busy, George! Thanks for this additional source for tracing bands. 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

We had two JO bands turn up this summer in NYC & West Hempstead, NY.
Numbers were JO 05 708, and JO 07 607. I'll see if the redbird company made these bands. 

And now -- next query for the "go-to" folks.

Any contact info on the Empire Shortface group?


----------



## Margarret

flitsnowzoom said:


> Any contact info on the Empire Shortface group?


Flit,

Do you mean English Short Face Tumblers?

Margaret


----------



## psychopigeon

flitsnowzoom said:


> And now -- next query for the "go-to" folks.
> 
> Any contact info on the Empire Shortface group?


Here's what I found
Found this on the NPA website, hope it's what you're looking for.

Empire Short Face Club
Richard Alessi
22 Stratford Drive, Freehold NJ 07728
(732) 577-8385

Also found on a different site,
Empire Short Face Tumbler Club
Phil DeCarlo
800-225-0174

Both also had a dead website listed 

Here's a website that has a pretty good listing of bands and clubs. http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/article96.html
Hope this helps.

Jed


----------



## Margarret

flitsnowzoom said:


> ;
> Any contact info on the Empire Shortface group?


Ok, forget my former question. It is the Empire Short Face Tumbler Club.

There is an ad in NPA book for this group. A correspondence secretary is listed as Richard Polanish at 280 Corbin Ave., Staten Island NY, 10308with a phone # of 
(718) 984-6318.

Hopefuly one of these leads will pan out.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom

As usual, the P-T riders to the rescue!!  Thanks. I'll put those contacts into our database. 

And thanks for that link. I'll bookmark it.


----------



## george simon

*Up Date Please*

HELLO, How about an up date on the JO bands in Hempstead,Long Island,New York .GEORGE


----------



## george simon

*another band maker*

Well it seems that we have another band maker right here in our own back yard.L&M BIRD LEG BANDS, PO BOX 2636 SAN BERNARDINO,CA.,92406 The phone area code has changed up that way so it could be the old 909 or the new 951 882-4649. .GEORGE


----------



## Happy

George Boy, Just want you to know I remember many of the Triangle Bands in the 50's 60's, but haven't seen them in a long time, don't even remember where we bought them & have none in my old keep sake bands...... 
Ole Memeories, Hap


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the additional band contact, George!

Hap .. we got a few of these "triangle" bands reported to us on 911 PA .. it was so strange to actually have a bird in my hands that was wearing a triangle band.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

Didn't Know There was That Many Band Makers Out There. I Think Once You get Lists/Info On These Band Makers You Need To Put All that Info In a List On Here somewhere This Way Someone Can Find It Later On. Maybe A small icon Picture Of The Band With Any Contact Info For Them. Just A Thougth. 

Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley

horsesgot6 said:


> Didn't Know There was That Many Band Makers Out There. I Think Once You get Lists/Info On These Band Makers You Need To Put All that Info In a List On Here somewhere This Way Someone Can Find It Later On. Maybe A small icon Picture Of The Band With Any Contact Info For Them. Just A Thougth.
> 
> Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


Good idea, Jennifer! I think we do have a list of all these band places on 911 Pigeon Alert but will have to check to be sure. For sure, once we have traced a band and gotten a solid contact for the club or individual, then that information is permanently in the 911 PA database.

Terry


----------

